# LOOKING for Cruze steering column gauge pod



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

You'll have to make one

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

boo trying to avoid that but thanks tho


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

you mean one like this?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Greasemonkey, please share any PMs you get that regard this mod. I am also interested in this! The Zzp pillar pod is nice, but I only want one gauge, not two. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

The gauge that I showed I made by myself it is really easy to do


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> The gauge that I showed I made by myself it is really easy to do


Do you have a how-to thread by chance? Materials?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> View attachment 7957
> 
> 
> you mean one like this?


Maybe it's just the angle of the pic, but how do you know when you're at redline? It looks like the gauge blocks the tachometer.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have one made by bubby and it works well I can see the first part of my redline but if you go to far your motor might not like it haha

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> View attachment 7957
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya like that


----------

